# Home At Last!



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Abereen American News 
Sunday, February 13, 2005
HOME AT LAST!
By Scott Waltman

147th Field Artillery returns from duty in Iraq

By Scott Waltman

American News Writer

After he spent a year in Iraq, no family members or friends were on hand to greet Alex Malsom when he climbed off a jet and walked into the terminal at Aberdeen Regional Airport.

Malsom, a specialist with Battery B of the 2nd Battalion, 147th Field Artillery, South Dakota National Guard, and about 90 other Battery B troops returned to Aberdeen Saturday afternoon to a large crowd of well-wishers. But as of 12:40 p.m., nobody was around to see Malsom.

It's not that he isn't loved. It's just that Battery B landed about 40 minutes earlier than the expected time of 1 p.m.

Malsom, of Aberdeen, said the jet was so early it circled the airport a couple of times before landing. When it did touch down, some supporters hadn't yet made it to the terminal.

Eventually, Malsom did meet up with family members and started to celebrate. In doing so, he joined an excited band of people who were reunited at the joyous homecoming.

While in Iraq, the 375 members of the 2nd Battalion spent the bulk of their time either escorting civilian contractor convoys or guarding large weapons caches. The battalion's batteries were often deployed to separate locations.

Battery B had three different bases while in Iraq. It's first stop was near the city of Nasiriyah in the southern part of the country, the second near Diwaniyah just to the north of Nasiriyah, and the final one at Karbala in central Iraq.

Battery B and its parent 2nd Battalion were fortunate. They suffered only one serious injury while in Iraq, and no fatalities. Battery Bs Sgt. Sean Lessin of Aberdeen was hurt as the result of a non-combat accident in March 2004. While he was loading a convoy, a piece of hydraulic equipment came lose and struck him near his left eye. Lessin came home early, but took part in Saturday's parade for returning troops and was recognized at the battery's decommissioning ceremony. He is doing well and has returned to work, Guard members said.

Danger: Sgt. Neil Clemens said members of the 2nd Battalion were "as safe as we could be over there." But there was always the potential of danger.

Members of Battery B said they weren't hampered by attacks from insurgents. But the soldiers were almost always armed.

Troops said that throughout much of the country, Iraqis seemed pleased that American troops were helping with the conversion to democracy. Clemens said some Iraqis would yell "Bush good" or "USA good." In Karbala, he said, soldiers were liked. But beyond the city, there were people who weren't happy with the U.S. presence.

There were dangerous areas north of Baghdad, Malsom said.

By and large, Malsom said, the Iraqis' reaction to U.S. troops was good. But there were times when Iraqis would throw rocks at convoys.

Work worthwhile: For all of the tough times though, Sgt. Vern Mathis of Mitchell said the work the United States is doing is undoubtedly worthwhile.

Sgt. Shaunn Stanley of Aberdeen agreed. Battery B's troops were treated very well by the Iraqis, Stanley said.

If Stanley wasn't part of a convoy guiding others through Iraq, he said he was usually a gate guard.

A share of the vehicles in the convoys guarded by U.S. troops were in pretty shabby shape, according to Sgt. Scott Kettering of Groton. "Some of them I wouldn't take from here to Bath," he said, visiting at the armory after the parade.

Mathis was a cook, and said the 2nd Battalion was one of the units that got a fair amount of fresh food such a steak, lobster, turkey and the like. Many other units dined on more pre-packaged meals than did the 2nd, he said.

"We did so many different missions, there really wasn't a lot of monotony," said Sgt. Jon Gohn of Aberdeen. "If you got bored, it was your own fault."

While in Iraq, the 2nd Battalion:

• Drove more than 2 million miles,

• Helped accumulate and guard about 147,000 tons of enemy ammunition that was eventually destroyed, and

• Earned more than 130 military commendations.

Lessons of war: The lessons learned in Iraq varied depending on who was asked. Said Gohn, "To tell the truth, most of it I'm going to try to forget."

Kettering said he will never be able to forget the friendships and bonds forged with other members of the unit. The shared experiences of a war zone can't be forgotten, he said.

Serving in Iraq was sometimes fun and sometimes terrifying, Kettering said.

Mathis said he noticed some Iraqis were very well off, and others very poor. He didn't notice much of a middle class. He said Iraq compared, in a way, to Vietnam in that it could often be difficult to tell who the enemy was.

Stanley said the experience makes him realize how lucky Americans are. Many of the Iraqis are "very destitute," he said.

"We (Americans) are extremely lucky," Gohn added.

That being the case, Aberdeen was a nice sight Saturday. Battery B troops returned to a large crowd that pressed against a chain-link fence to the east of the airport terminal. Many had flags and cameras or video cameras. They cheered as soldiers stepped off a white jet and strode into the terminal where they met loved ones. The sun smiled on the occasion, casting down warm beams. Hugs and kisses were ample.

Simply stated, troops said it was great to be home and, more than anything, they want to spend some time catching up with their families.

Clemens said meeting family members Saturday was more enjoyable than looking at pictures of them, e-mailing or talking to them on the phone. "Seeing them in person is so much better," he said.

Mathis, who volunteered to be attached to the Aberdeen unit, said he hopes he won't again be deployed to Iraq. But he's not sure he's done serving. The unit could be deployed again, he said.

Kettering understands Mathis' feeling of wanting to stay home.

"I can't say that I'd want to do it again," Kettering said of his time in Iraq. "Not anytime soon anyhow."


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am glad they are home I would like the thank them for fighting over in Iraq :beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome back. Great job over there. Thank you for everything.

Welcome back.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome back to the TRUE heroes of today...not someone who can throw 40 touchdowns or dunk a basketball. I get so sick of athletes saying they are "warriors" and they are ready for "war." uke: These men and women could teach them a thing or two about "war."

In any event, WELCOME BACK and thank you for your sacrifices. Your efforts are greatly appreciated...

tad


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Welcome back!!


----------

